# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Lajmet më të fundit nga zgjedhjet në Maqedoni.

## ClaY_MorE

*Lajmërim: Tek kjo temë do të botohen vetëm lajmet e fundit pas-zgjedhore. Komentet dhe replikat do të fshihen!* 




*Zgjedhjet në Maqedoni, KSHZ: Pasditja pa incidente të tjera* 

Ora 18:30  - Pasditja e zgjedhjeve në Maqedoni ka qenë e qetë dhe pa incidente. Kjo ka qenë deklarata e zëdhënësit të Komisionit Shtetëror Zgjedhor, Zoran Tanevski i cili njoftoi se pasditja ka qenë e qetë në mbarë vendin. Sipas tij, në incidente ishte përfshirë një pjesë e zonave të vendit dhe se pasdite KSHZ nuk ka regjistruar incidente të reja.

Balkanweb

----------


## RaPSouL

*KSHZ: Deri në orën 17:00 votuan 45, 9 për qind të votuesve*


Ora 18:45 - Deri në orën 17:00 në kutitë e votimit për zgjedhjet e parakohshme në Maqedoni janë drejtuar 45,9 për qind të votuesve. Kjo deklaratë është dhënë nga Komisioni Shtetëror Zgjedhor duke shtuar se numri i votuesve është më e madhe se ajo e zgjedhjeve të vitit 2006.
Zëdhënësi i KSHZ-së, Jovan Josifovski theksoi se në njësinë 1 kanë votuar 50, 26 për qind, në njësinë e dytë 44, 9 për qind, në njësinë e tretë zgjedhore mbi 47 për qind, në njësinë e katërt mbi 45 për qind, në njësinë e pestë mbi 43 për qind dhe në njësinë e gjashtë mbi 44, 7 për qind.
Sipas agjencisë maqedonase të lajmeve “INA” mësohet se kryetari i KSHZ-së deklaroi se pas orës 14:00 gjendja është stabilizuar në terren dhe se janë paraqitur vetëm dy incidente të vogla në rajonin e Kumanovës. “Është një vlerësim i përgjithshëm se në pjesën më të madhe të vendit zgjedhjet janë zhvilluar në një atmosferë korrekte dhe demokratike. Kjo më jep të drejtën të konstatoj se këto zgjedhje do të përfundojnë me vlerësimin se ishin të korrekte dhe demokratike në pjesën më të madhe të territorit të Maqedonisë”, deklaroi Josifovski.


balkanweb

----------


## RaPSouL

*Skadon orari zyrtar për mbylljen e kutive të votimit në Maqedoni. Dita mbyllet me incidente të rënda. Priten rezultatet*


Ora 19:30 - Zgjedhjet e parakohshme në Maqedoni tashmë kanë shënuar afatin zyrtar të mbylljes së votimeve. Ashtu siç është deklaruar zyrtarisht nga Komisioni Shtetëror i Zgjedhjeve në Maqedoni, zgjedhjet e 1 qershorit do të nisnin në orën 7:00 me hapjen e kutive të votimit dhe do të përfundonin në orën 19:00 nëse nuk do të kishte më votues të cilët do të drejtoheshin në kutitë e votimit. Tashmë akrepat e orës kanë shënuar kalimin e afatit zyrtar gjë e cila do të sjellë edhe mbylljen e kutive të votimit dhe nisjen e procesit të numërimit. Aktualisht pritet edhe konfirmimi zyrtar i mbylljes së votimeve nga Komisioni Shtetëror i Zgjedhjeve pasi edhe pse ka skaduar afati zyrtar ky komision nuk ka konfirmuar mbylljen e kutive të votimit.


balkanweb

----------


## RaPSouL

*Incidentet, BDI nuk pranon rezultatet e zgjedhjeve në zonat shqiptare, lirohet Krasniqi*


Ora 19:45 - Pas mbylljes së kutive të votimit rreth orës 19:00 Bashkimi Demokratik për Integrim ka deklaruar se nuk do të njohe rezultatet në zonat e banuara nga shqiptarët dhe ku janë shënuar edhe incidentet e sotme. Sipas korrespondentes së “News24” në Maqedoni mësohet se aktualisht është liruar edhe ish-komandanti i UCK-së Agim Krasniqi i arrestuar gjatë orëve të drekës për incidentet e ndodhura gjatë zgjedhjeve. Krasniqi është marrë në pyetje nga komisariati i policisë mbi ngjarjet e ditës së sotme dhe më pas është liruar nga uniformat blu.



balkanweb

----------


## RaPSouL

Pas nje seance qe zgjati 2 ore, BDI vendosi te mos bojkotoj keto zgjedhje, edhe pse kishte paralajmeruar nje gje te tille!


Seanca sapo mbaroi.

----------


## RaPSouL

*Ambasadorja amerikane në Maqedoni thirrje policisë të kryejë detyrat*


Ora 20:40 - Ambasadorja amerikane në Maqedoni, Xhilian Milovanovic ka shprehur keqardhje për incidentet e ndodhura në zgjedhjet e Maqedonisë si dhe ftoi policinë që të kryejë detyrat e saj për të siguruar kushte për votim. Milovanovic gjatë vizitës në disa vendvotime në Gostivar, deklaroi se shprehë keqardhje për incidentet ku ka pasur një të vrarë dhe të plagosur. Lajmi është bërë i ditur nga agjencia maqedonase e lajmeve “INA”.
“E inkurajoj policinë dhe besoj se ka policë që dëshirojnë që ta kryejnë me korrektësi punën e tyre dhe të mundësojnë kushte për votim. Jam e bindur se deri në fund të ditës, ata që kanë bërë probleme do të ndryshojnë mendimin dhe do të bëjnë punën e duhur”, deklaroi ambasadorja amerikane.


balkanweb

----------


## RaPSouL

*VMRO-DPMNE:Zgjedhje të rregullta në 98 për qind të vendit*

VMRO-DPMNE deklaroi se zgjedhjet kanë qenë të rregullta dhe demokratike në 98 për qind të vendit. Kjo u theksua nga drejtori i Qendrës për Komunikim të kësaj partie, Ilija Dimovski.
Sipas tij, në më pak se 2 për qind të vendvotimeve sipas informacioneve të KSHZ-së ka pasur parregullësi edhe ate në Saraj, Kondovë, Çair dhe Bogovinë, atje ku shumica e popullësisë është e komunitetit shqiptar.
“Për dallim nga viti 2004 ku gjatë kohës së zgjedhjeve presidenciale ka pasur më shumë parregullësi dhe autoritetet e athershme nuk lejuaj rivotim, në këto zgjedhje VMRO-DPMNE do të bëj çmos që është në fuqinë e saj që në këto vendvotime të përsëriten zgjedhjet në përputhje me ligjet e Maqedonisë, ndërsa personat që nxitën dhe ishin pjesë e incidenteve duhet të dënohen”, deklaroi Dimovski.


Ina

----------


## RaPSouL

*BDI kërkon përsëritje të votimeve në disa vendvotime*

Bashkimi Demokratik për Integrim(BDI) deklaroi pas mbylljes së procesit të votimeve se nuk njeh rezultatet zgjedhore dhe kërkon përsëritjen e votimeve në Tetovë, Bogovinë, Zhelinë, Bërvenicë, Jegunovcë, Tearcë dhe Saraj.
Kjo u theksua nga shefi i shtabit zgjedhor të BDI-së, Izet Mexhiti. “Gjatë ditës bandat e PDSH-së të udhëhequra nga struktura paralele policore kanë ushtruar terror dhe kanë shkelur procesin zgjedhor, i janë kërcënuar komisioneve zgjedhore , përfaqësuesve të BDI-së dhe kanë mbushur kutitë”, deklaroi Mexhiti.
Sipas tij, gjatë ditës si pasojë e dhunës është vrarë një aktivist i BDI-së, Naser Ajvazi dhe është plagosur kryetari i degës së BDI-së në Çair, Beqir Hasani. Mexhiti akuzoi se në incidente janë involvuar edhe pjestarë të njësitit policor “Alfa” së bashku me grupe kriminale. 


(INA)

----------


## RaPSouL

*Solana kërkon përsëritje të votimeve ku pati incidente*

Përfaqësuesi i lartë i politikës së jashtme dhe sigurisë i BE-së, Havier Solana kërkoi sot që të përsëriten votimet në vendvotimet ku sot janë shënuar incidente gjatë votimit.
Solana ka bërë thirrje në qetësi dhe ka shprehur shqetësime për shkak të problemeve të krijuara në këto zgjedhje.
Kabineti i përfaqësuesit të lartë të BE-së deklaroi se nga afër është duke ndjekur situatën dhe është në kontakt me të gjitha partitë politike. Solana është në pritje të qetësimit të situatës dhe se sipas tij këto zgjedhje janë test për pjekurinë politike të vendin dhe do të kenë një rol të rëndësishëm në ofrimin e vendit në BE. 


(INA)

----------


## RaPSouL

*ODIHR: Ky proces zgjedhor do të reflektohet në aspiratat evropiane*


Ora 20:50 - ODIHR në Maqedoni ka reaguar mbi ngjarjet e fundit dhe incidentet  e rënda që kanë shoqëruar disa pika të zgjedhjeve në Maqedoni. Drejtori i Zyrës për Institucione Demokratike dhe të Drejtat e Njeriut  Kristijan Shtrohal deklaroi se për dhunën nuk ka vend në proceset demokratike zgjedhore. Gjithashtu ai theksoi se kjo organizatë është e shqetësuar për incidentet dhe se me kujdes po ndjek të gjitha informacionet dhe të gjitha incidentet. “Nuk dua të komentojë se ky proces zgjedhor si do të reflektohet në aspiratat evropiane dhe euroatlantike të Maqedonisë”, përfundoi Shtrohal.



_balkanweb_

----------


## RaPSouL

*Zgjedhjet e parakohshme në Maqedoni, Solana: Të përsëriten votimet në zonat që pati probleme*


Ora 21:30 – “Duhet të përsëriten zgjedhjet në zonat që sot pati probleme”, ka deklaruar përfaqësuesi i lartë i politikës së jashtme dhe sigurisë i BE-së, Havier Solana. Duke deklaruar se e ka ndjekur hap pas hapi të gjithë procesin dhe ka rikujtuar incidentet e ndodhura gjatë votimit. Solana ka bërë thirrje për qetësi dhe ka shprehur shqetësime për shkak të problemeve të krijuara në këto zgjedhje. Sipas agjensisë maqedonase të lajmeve “INA” mësohet se kabineti i përfaqësuesit të lartë të BE-së deklaroi se është duke ndjekur nga afër situatën dhe është në kontakt me të gjitha partitë politike. Solana është në pritje të qetësimit të situatës dhe se sipas tij këto zgjedhje janë test për pjekurinë politike të vendin dhe do të kenë një rol të rëndësishëm në ofrimin e vendit në BE.



_balkanweb_

----------


## Alienated

*Në Zgjedhjet  e 1 Qershorit u vra  demokracia në  Maqedoni
Apel për intervenim ndërkombëtar 

Adresuar:
Organizatës së Kombeve të Bashkuara
Këshillit të Sigurimit OKB
Sekretarit të Përgjithshëm OKB z.Ban Ki Moon
Përmes përfaqësive diplomatike për njoftim Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës
Shteteve të Bashkimit Evropian
Parlamentit Evropian
Komisionit Evropian
Misionit Monitorues të Bashkimit Evropian në Shkup 
Shteteve anëtare të OSBE-së
Mediave të Maqedonisë
Mediave ndërkombëtare
Pas një periudhe pesë dekadëshe të totalitarizmit komunist gjatë së cilës shqiptarët kanë qenë objekt dhune dhe diskriminimi i të gjitha formave të mundshme, në vitin 1991 Maqedonia hapi rrugën drejt një sistemi politik të demokracisë parlamentare.
Përpos  aderimit në dimensionin procedural të demokracisë, institucionet shtetërore  vazhduan, me intensitet më të madh, logjikën e ekskluzivitetit të kombit të tyre dhe urrejtjes ndaj tjerëve, sidomos ndaj shqiptarëve.
Përkundër rekomandimeve të ambasadorëve të Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës, Bashkimit Evropian dhe OSBE-së për zgjedhje të lira dhe demokratike, pa dhunë dhe pa frikësime, fushata zgjedhore u karakterizua me terrorin e një junte policoro-banditeske.
Të vetëdijshëm se këto rekomandime janë në interes të plotë të popullit shqiptar dhe në frymën e integrimve euroatlantike Bashkimi Demokratik Shqiptar në vazhdimësi ka bë apele të evitohen incidentet dhe dhuna dhe të konkurohet me vlera dhe programe.
Ftakeqësisht të gjitha apelet ranë në vesh të shurrdhër te nxitësit e konflikteve brenda shqiptare.
Në vend të uljes së tensioneve dhe konkurencës demokratike, presionet, shantazhet, frikësimet dhe të gjitha  format e dhunës arritën kulmin pikërisht në ditën e zgjedhjeve.
Vrasje, plagosje, rrahje, maltretime dhe mbushja e kutive shënoi vdekjen e dimensionit procedural të demokracisë.Shqiptarët nuk e meritojnë një gjë të tillë.  
Përmasat  e dhunës të 1 Qershorit 2008 janë një sinjal alarmi për rrezikimin e demokracisë në këtë pjesë të Ballkanit .
Për  këtë arsye u bëjmë apel të gjithë demokratëve në botë të kujtojnë në këtë ditë ndërkombëtare të fëmijëve, që fëmijë shqiptar mbeten jetim nga dora e juntës policoro- banditeske. 
Për  këtë arsye u bëjmë apel të gjithë demokratëve në botë që të dënojnë totalitarizmin policor në Maqedoni.
Lufta  politike për ngadhnjimin e demokracisë në këtë pjesë të Evropës kalon në mënyrë të domosdoshme përmes një intervenimi energjik të institucioneve demokratike ndërkombëtare.
Të gjitha pretekstet e sovranitetit të shtetit bien në ujë kur dhunohet vullneti i popullit sovran.
Maqedonia nuk është në gjendje të organizoj zgjedhje të lira dhe demokratike  prandaj kërkojmë që Maqedonisë ti imponohet  organizimi i zgjedhjeve nga vet OSBE-ja. 

Tetovë 01.06.2008                                                                
Bashkimi Demokratik Shqiptar*
www.bdsh.eu

----------


## RaPSouL

Rezultatet aktuale mund ti ndjekni ketu:


*Rezultatet aktuale te zgjedhjeve*

----------


## Lioness

Nga BBC News




> *Macedonia poll marred by unrest*
> 
> A man passes posters of party leaders Radmila Sekerinska (large) and Nikola Gruevski in Skopje on 31 May
> Macedonia held its general election two years early
> General election voting was disrupted in five areas of Macedonia amid unrest in which at least one person was killed and more hurt.
> *
> There were several shootings, including two in the Albanian stronghold Aracinovo, where one person died when police clashed with gunmen.*
> 
> The poll was called after Greece vetoed the former Yugoslav republic's attempt to join Nato because of its name.
> ...


Une nuk e di perse uroni per fitore, kur BBC News, shtypi i huaj thote qe keto zgjedhje, sidomos per shkak te dhunes dhe te marifeteve te paligjshme kane rrezik te anullohen.  Jo vetem kaq, por shkak specifik jepet dhuna nder shqiptaret.  Turp e faqja e zeze per ne.  Nuk kam kohe te perkthej artikullin, por besoj se do vijojne artikuj te tjere me vone.  

Gjithesesi, kerkohet nga anetaret pak pjekuri.  Postimet jashte teme do te fshihen.  Marrezite qe behen ne realitet ketu kemi "fatin e mire" t'i fshijme me nje buton.

----------


## Lioness

Nga International Herald Tribune




> *Election violence deals setback to Macedonia*
> 
> *Macedonia's aspirations for joining the European Union and NATO suffered a heavy blow Sunday after parliamentary elections in the poor Balkan country turned bloody, with one person shot and killed and nine wounded in the country's ethnic Albanian areas.*
> *
> The vote had been seen as a test of Macedonia's democratic credentials* as it seeks to join the EU, the world's biggest trading bloc, while overcoming a recent rebuff in its attempt to join NATO. Instead, Macedonia emerged as a new problem child of the Balkans, with the elections marred by violence between rival ethnic Albanian groups and allegations of fraud, including broken or missing ballot boxes and stolen voting materials.
> Ivica Bocevski, a government spokesman, said by telephone that 13 people had been arrested after clashes in Albanian areas. *He said the State Election Commission had also suspended voting in at least 17 polling stations because of irregularities. He said there would be a rerun of elections in polling stations where intimidation, violence and ballot rigging had taken place.
> *
> 
> "We will not allow any group or individual to jeopardize democracy in this country," he said, emphasizing that irregularities had occurred in only 1 per cent of the 2,900 polling stations across the country.
> ...


Ashtu si dhe BBC, International Herald Tribune i karakterizon zgjedhjet ne Maqedoni si te deshtuara.  Perseritet negativisht faktori shqiptar ...

----------


## RaPSouL

*Zgjedhjet në Maqedoni, rezultatet paraprake të KSHZ: Në avantazh VMRO-DMNE dhe PDSH*


Komisioni Shtetëror i Zgjedhjeve në Maqedoni ka nxjerrë rezultatet paraprake të zgjedhjeve të parakohshme parlamentare. Sipas KSHZ në avantazh është koalicioni VMRO-DPMNE dhe PDSH. Të dhënat paraprake të 763 vendvotimeve tregojne se VMRO-DPMNE ka fituar deri tani 63 deputetë dhe PDSH 17 deputetë. Zgjedhjet e sotme jane shoqeruar me tension, incidente të rënda, vjedhje kutish votimi dhe mbi të gjitha një i vrarë, shtatë të plagosur dhe 11 të arrestuar nga policia. 


Zgjedhjet në Maqedoni, rezultatet paraprake të KSHZ: Në avantazh VMRO-DMNE dhe PDSH

Ora 22:40 - VMRO-DMNE dhe PDSH janë në krye të rezultateve paraprake të zgjedhjeve të parakohshme në Maqedoni. Lajmi është bërë i ditur nga agjencia e maqedonase e lajmeve “Mia” e cila ka bërë të ditur se rezultatet e para janë marrë nga Komisioni Shtetëror i Zgjedhjeve. Sipas korrespondentes së “News24” në Maqedoni mësohet se KSHZ nga rezultatet e marra përmes rrugës elektronike deklaron se janë numëruar 736 nga 2976 vendvotime. Nga të dhënat paraprake mësohet se deri tani votat më të mëdha i ka marrë "Për Maqedoni më të mirë" i udhëhequr nga VMRO-DPMNE me 56.507 vota, "Dielli - koalicioni për Evropë”  me 26.510 vota, PDSH me 22.538 vota dhe BDI me 16.925 vota.
Kryetari i KSHZ-së Jovan Josifovski sot deklaroi se numri total i votuesve në zgjedhjet e sotme parlamentare ka arritur në 58,34 për qind, që është rreth 3,5 për qind më shumë se zgjedhjet parlamentare të mbajtura në vitin 2006. Ndërkohë është deklaruar se rezultatet përfundimtare do të bëhen të ditura pas 24 orëve të fundit.

----------


## RaPSouL

Rezultatet me te fundit te zgjedhjeve i keni *Ketu!*

----------


## Lioness

> Rezultatet me te fundit te zgjedhjeve i keni *Ketu!*


Rezultatet "ala Macedoine" (sic i thone francezet sallates miks.)  Shtypi i huaj i gjykon te deshtuara keto zgjedhje.

----------


## StormAngel

Dmth, PDSH avancon.
Mire, mire.

----------


## TetovaMas

*
Lexoni shtypin e huaj per zgjedhjet ne Maqedoni !! Turp Turp i demokracise .Konflikti ndermjet shqipetareve ,karakterizohet s'i nje marre e kontinentit  evropiane*

----------

